

How the TSA, FAA, and airlines encourage crime - danso
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/81480f8a87b1?utm_source=TwitterAccount&utm_medium=Twitter&utm_campaign=TwitterAccount

======
pedalpete
"It is a federal felony to even insinuate I’ll visit said person to get my,
now three year outdated, camera back."

Why would this be the case? If you put tracking on your personal item, and are
able to track that item independent of knowing if that person worked for the
TSA or baggage handling, what law is being broken.

I would think this is exactly the method that needs to be used. If TSA/baggage
handlers are being found to be in the possession of stolen property, they
could be prosecuted just like anybody else. I find it hard to believe these
people are 'above the law', just that rules have been put in place for their
protection.

